# What's this connector in the glovebox?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't have a cd changer but have this connector in the glovebox

Is it to hook up A phone? I have an iphone I would like to stream music

My options list is that the car is Bluetooth enabled but yet to check


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

standard ipod interface, not AMI though.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

I have the same stereo and set up, wondered the same about the glove box connector. I don't have an ipod so I guess that's redundant then.... 

Off to get my Bose sorted hopefully this week, the sound from this thing lacks oomph!

I dont think mine has Bluetooth but if you find it lmk!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want to get a cable for it, check here so you get the right one -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1886319


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks 
So it looks like I need AMI to lighthing with a white connector

So I have Bluetooth but I'm unsure how to pair as the phone as for a PIN?

I press steering wheel button and says Speak on HEadunit


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

The cables are quite short

I'm not keen to open the squeaking glovebox all the time

On that note anyone just sprayed wd4 into the hinges?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> So it looks like I need AMI to lighthing with a white connector


No, you have a simple ipod dock, not an AMI unit. The ipod dock emulates a CD changer and therefore has limited functionality. An ipod just slips directly into the dock. Originally the dock would have come with various different plastic inserts to accommodate various generations of ipod.

You can't retrofit an AMI unit with the Concert HU.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

tttony said:


> > So it looks like I need AMI to lighthing with a white connector
> 
> 
> No, you have a simple ipod dock, not an AMI unit. The ipod dock emulates a CD changer and therefore has limited functionality. An ipod just slips directly into the dock. Originally the dock would have come with various different plastic inserts to accommodate various generations of ipod.
> ...


I have Audi exclusive iPod prep as an optional extra, which makes sense

Can I somehow get a lighting to 3.5mm jack to go into Aux Input behind the handbrake to work and play music off iphone?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There seem to be plenty on ebay.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Take it easy with the glove box, it's not the hinges that are the problem. There's a damper on the outboard side which can start to stick over time and makes opening and closing the glove box more difficult. Forcing the glove box open or closed against a stiff damper is what leads to broken hinges!

It's a nice little DIY repair and you can read about it in the KB -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... r#p8739946


----------

